# 3020 John deere transmission pump



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 65 model syncro 3020 that has a weak trans pump. I'm just wondering if this is something that a shade tree mechanic can do or do I need someone experienced to replaced. Also what is an estimate of the cost to repair or replace this in a shop. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

One needs to remove rockshaft(3 pt) housing to access trans pump. What type diagnostics was performed to determine trans pump is weak? Has hyd filter been changed & sump screen been checked/cleaned lately??

I couldn't get price to come up on trans pump for 3020 SN <122,999 but this pump is for 3020 SN >123,000

AR41948 Housing - BODY,TRANS OIL PUMP,WITH PIN 326.15 USD

I found another part number that I think is correct for early 3020.

AR201735 Oil Pump - PUMP, TRANSMISSION OIL, ASSEMBLY 547.34 USD


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Had a guy come out and look and he tested the flow at the line below the clutch and it was low. Tractor has weak hydraulics because of this. I was just trying to see what labor charge would be. Ho's quote was kinda high I thought


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Filter was replaces and cleaned the sump screen as well. Very little shaving in either


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd suggest to check hyd filter relief valve(parts key 50) to be sure it's closing before R&R of trans pump.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Is the located up under the cowling under the instrument panel


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC hyd filter relief valve is located below LH battery box on side of trans case.


----------

